# Do we all aspire to a better spec bike?



## Deanno1dad (12 Dec 2013)

Just wondered about what is the general concensus regarding aspirations and working up to the dream bike.

My scenario is about 6 years ago I purchased a Giant Hardtail to get fit £200 ish..It did the trick and 3 years later I noticed my road riding was more a love and went for a Scott Hybrid £600 ish but got a good part ex on the first bike.
Then the scenario of Road bike envy kicked in..Now have a GT roadie £800 ish and sold the hybrid to fund it.

The question is when do we all stop...In 2 years time I know i've always wanted a nice spec carbon frame bike,I also know my wife will moan and call me mad for trading up..but for a long term hobby I yearn for that better bike..anyone else have a bike envy thing going on?


----------



## HLaB (12 Dec 2013)

I like to get my use out of something first before renewing, that said if somebody offered me n+1 I wouldn't turn it down


----------



## Doc333 (12 Dec 2013)

I'm new to road cycling and still finding my way, but I would bet that most cyclists would like to have their dream bike whatever that may be and the old original bike they started on as a kid and have it refurbed.

I can only speak from experience of cars and have gone upwards ever since starting to learn I think I'm round about where i'm ever going to get as I have no intrest in Farrari


----------



## zizou (12 Dec 2013)

Its not so much better spec i aspire too, its different types of bikes to fill different niches and requirements

I could easily justify having about 20 bikes and thats without even trying


----------



## ScotiaLass (12 Dec 2013)

My Saracen full suspension MTB is a lovely bike, the only thing I would change is the weight - it's a beast and I find it hard going some days!


----------



## Davidc (12 Dec 2013)

No. Used to though.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2013)

At the moment, I am more interested in upgrading my bikes' rider, than upgrading the bikes!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (12 Dec 2013)

No, im reasonably content.


----------



## VamP (12 Dec 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> No, im reasonably content.


 
You bloody well ought to be 

Edited to add: I am really happy with the bikes I have, but could do with adding a few.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> No, im reasonably content.



same here , a new bike for me is one that is new to me and not NEW ie 2nd hand


----------



## Saluki (12 Dec 2013)

I have a 2011 Giant Defy 2 and I love it. I have had a look at upgrading and wouldn't mind a Defy 1 composite but I am not desperate to have one. Its lighter so I could go further but if I shifted a stone or so, I could go just as fast on my Defy 2. I reckon the stone shifting is the cheaper option so I'll do that.


----------



## the_mikey (12 Dec 2013)

I just want different bikes to suit different occasions!


----------



## midliferider (12 Dec 2013)

_"I also know my wife will moan and call me mad"_

Does your wife has the same attitude towards the number of shoes should a woman have?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (12 Dec 2013)

This year I was riding my steel road bike valued at £60. I then got a carrerra for about £400, only 3 month later I traded it in and got a carbon cube road bike. I now want to upgrade with more carbon parts, I'm sure at some point I'll want a better one never actually being happy with what I've got.


----------



## steve52 (12 Dec 2013)

I have three bikes and find myself riding the oldest most ie the one I upgraded from and call me shopping bike.


----------



## Linford (12 Dec 2013)

I waited 5 years to get my bike back after it was sold, bought back and stolen...it is plenty good enough for me.. although I may consider swapping the frame out for one with newer geometry in a few years.


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Dec 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> No, im reasonably content.


lol, so are Sigma Sport!


----------



## compo (12 Dec 2013)

I have no ambition to get a better spec bike. For me it would be a waste of money. I chose my present bike specifically to hopefully see me to the end of my cycling days.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Dec 2013)

Don't need a better spec one, as @Saluki said, need to loose a stone to be faster


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Dec 2013)

I am with ColinJ. I am more interested in improving me rather than the bike. I bought a Koga World Traveller 29 this year and have no idea how I can improve the bike.





Steve


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2818742, member: 9609"]No, I aspire to be still riding my beloved steelie in 20 years time





same setting as per my avatar, my favourite cycling route, and I aspire to be going up and down this hill in 20 years time too.[/quote]
Yes, that looks like a fine place to cycle!

Wow - that's a really tall stem!


----------



## Albert (12 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2818742, member: 9609"]No, I aspire to be still riding my beloved steelie in 20 years time




same setting as per my avatar, my favourite cycling route, and I aspire to be going up and down this hill in 20 years time too.[/quote]
Great road. I know it well :-)


----------



## Telemark (12 Dec 2013)

Hmmm ... very happy with the bikes I've got (even my big old & heavy Trek 'tank' which gets the most use still), but have a hankering for a Brompton  and possibly a cargo bike  (but would need somewhere safe to store the latter first, and they are both quite expensive) ...

T


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Dec 2013)

Telemark said:


> Hmmm ... very happy with the bikes I've got (even my big old & heavy Trek 'tank' which gets the most use still), but have a hankering for a Brompton  and possibly a cargo bike  (but would need somewhere safe to store the latter first, and they are both quite expensive) ...
> 
> T


Cargo bike?
Now that's an idea: shame I bought a trailer last year


----------



## screenman (12 Dec 2013)

I am happy with my collection which is down from 6 to 4, however the family seem to think I need another one in carbon. I think they must be stuck with idea's of what to buy me for Christmas.


----------



## Telemark (12 Dec 2013)

Why not have both? (to quote @Rasmus from another thread) 


T


----------



## compo (12 Dec 2013)

This thread just reminded me of something. A cycling magazine for sale in Tesco the other day and on the cover a blurb about "Win Froomes actual TdF bike". It was no interest to me. If I win a competition I want a new bike not a thrashed second hand thing


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2013)

compo said:


> This thread just reminded me of something. A cycling magazine for sale in Tesco the other day and on the cover a blurb about "Win Froomes actual TdF bike". It was no interest to me. If I win a competition I want a new bike not a thrashed second hand thing


How tall are you?

It is my size so I have entered the competition, despite not aspiring to anything better than what I already own!


----------



## compo (12 Dec 2013)

ColinJ said:


> How tall are you?
> 
> It is my size so I have entered the competition, despite not aspiring to anything better than what I already own!



I doubt it would fit me, 5'10" with shortish 29" inside legs.
Good luck with your entry!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Dec 2013)

I aspire to having non-lurgy drenched lungs so I can cycle at all!

My road bike is a cheapo frame with near end-of-life changers and steel cogs and I'm quite happy. I would love at least one ride on a carbon to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2013)

I tell you what ... if I win Froome's bike, I will donate one of my current bikes to a CycleChatter who rides the same size as me (58 cm)!


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (12 Dec 2013)

This year I have been through 4 bikes. I started the year on a Specialized allez which was stolen in June, replaced it with a Wilier Izoard XP which I crashed into the back of a van and broke the frame in less than 3 months. This was replaced with another Wilier, this time a GTR. I managed to hold onto this one for nearly 2 months before it was stolen. Now replaced with a Wilier Gran Turismo with DI2. I think I am keeping Wilier in business at the moment. I have also got a couple of frames to build up, I think you are always looking at something better!


----------



## screenman (12 Dec 2013)

I can ride that size if I put my leg under the cross bar.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Dec 2013)

Like @ColinJ I've got a bike that's better than my engine. So no more bikes for now, just a bit more strength and breath.


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Dec 2013)

I saw the bike I liked but couldn't warrant the money for something I didn't really know I would enjoy . I bought a lower spec bike and found out I really like it so put a deposit down on a higher spec bike than I liked in the first place .
December is not a good month for people paying what they owe you though so I guess I will have to wait


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Dec 2013)

I think it is nice when folks want something better, keeps the economy humming right along. Have a bunch of bikes in the garage right now awaiting refurbishment to be sold to fund the next N+1 when the weather turns warm this spring.


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Dec 2013)

I'm of the mind set of, if i buy it, I'll use it 'til it doesn't work any more... hopefully I'll still be riding my trusty old P7 when i've retired 

plus, i live in a flat... I've only got room for one... then again, a Brommy might fit


----------



## Dan B (13 Dec 2013)

No, not really. The pros all have £7000 bikes, but it's not the bikes that make them faster: I'm sure they'd still outclass me if I was on the Pinarello and they were on supermarket specials.

Beyond a certain level (bike is correctly sized and comfortable, gears work and don't need constant fettling, brakes make it stop) there's not really a lot of point in spending more and more


----------



## HLaB (13 Dec 2013)

Dan B said:


> No, not really. The pros all have £7000 bikes, but it's not the bikes that make them faster: I'm sure they'd still outclass me if I was on the Pinarello and they were on supermarket specials.
> 
> Beyond a certain level (bike is correctly sized and comfortable, gears work and don't need constant fettling, brakes make it stop) there's not really a lot of point in spending more and more


I really like the Coppi biography when the author is describing Faustino on his Butcher's bike beating other riders.

At a lesser level a mate of mine was wiped out by another cyclist on a sprint and had to borrow a 20year old road bike for a few weeks and he was still winning time trials


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Dec 2013)

I started out with wanting too upgrade to a better road bike, but then realised that I would gain nothing, since I'm not short of a few lb's to lose myself I'm lucky to have an MTB, hybrid and road, none of which are fancy but all have a purpose and generally get used. I did have my eye on a Felt carbon but given the Summer I've had couldn't justify it, and in hindsight that's no bad thing.
Only upgrade so far is the rear caliper on my Trek 1.2 from stock to 105, and then only 'cos I got that reasonably cheap and wanted cartridge pads.


----------



## fossyant (13 Dec 2013)

I think we all aspire to an N+1. I've been riding for   lots of years  and have 4 bikes. I keep thinking I'd like another, but I've got more than enough. Everyday commuter, MTB and two road bikes.

I also get quite attached to my bikes, hence three are 20 plus years old.

I tend to buy 'kit' now, be that clothing, tools and lights


----------



## fossyant (13 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2818742, member: 9609"]No, I aspire to be still riding my beloved steelie in 20 years time





same setting as per my avatar, my favourite cycling route, and I aspire to be going up and down this hill in 20 years time too.[/quote]

That stem is frightening. I assume there is an extender there


----------



## numbnuts (13 Dec 2013)

If you buy the best to start with there is no need to change, buy cheap you buy twice


----------



## gavroche (13 Dec 2013)

You can change your bike, but you can't change your legs.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2013)

gavroche said:


> You can change your bike, but you can't change your legs.


Yes you can - if you work at it! After about 2 months in bed last year, my leg muscles had atrophied, but now they are starting to get strong again.

I've been thinking - if I could afford it, I would buy a new Ti or 953 steel light touring/audax bike to replace my Basso.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (13 Dec 2013)

My current commuter bike will be 19 years old next April and is starting to show her age. I think I'll retire her when she hits 20 and keep her as a backup.

I've got my eye on a replacement already and it's this...







The only problem is I can't get it in the UK and will have to ship it in.

GC


----------



## gavroche (13 Dec 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Yes you can - if you work at it! After about 2 months in bed last year, my leg muscles had atrophied, but now they are starting to get strong again.
> 
> I've been thinking - if I could afford it, I would buy a new Ti or 953 steel light touring/audax bike to replace my Basso.


 What I meant was: once you have reached a certain level of fitness, that's it, you have reached your peak, unless you are an atlete and riding is your profession of course. Also, with age, your fitness will decrease, that's life.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2013)

gavroche said:


> What I meant was: once you have reached a certain level of fitness, that's it, you have reached your peak, unless you are an atlete and riding is your profession of course. Also, with age, your fitness will decrease, that's life.


The thing is - unless you have been an elite athlete, there is probably a lot of room for improvement. You could offset most (if not all) of the decline due to ageing by workng at it. I know somebody in his 70s who still races, and does pretty well.

Obviously, if you live long enough, old age will eventually get to you. I will be happy if I can do what I am doing now when I am 85!


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2819720, member: 9609"]there is an extender tube in there - I have a knackered back - gettin old[/quote]
There is an older (than me!) female cyclist who does a lot of long distance audax rides in these here hilly parts and her stem is about twice as long as yours. Good on you both for not letting your back problems stop you riding!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Dec 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I tell you what ... if I win Froome's bike, I will donate one of my current bikes to a CycleChatter who rides the same size as me (58 cm)!



Huzzah!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Dec 2013)

I would like another bike but nothing flash, maybe a Triban 5A, I ride a Viking Torino that has RS10 wheels and I have upgraded the 7sp to 8sp, I avg 15-16mph which is what i wanted when i started, the reason I would like another is so I can have one kitted for dry weather and another for wetter weather and transport. The Viking will weigh normally between 13 and 18Kg's depending what I am doing/carrying. I have an old Carleton frame that will get done up at some point but it does need a sand blast and a decent paint job.


----------



## Doyleyburger (13 Dec 2013)

Bought an entry level bike back in summer. Didn't cost much as I wasn't sure I would enjoy cycling......However I have become addicted !!!
Now I have decided to upgrade to a boardman in the new year. Every bloke needs a new toy now and again .....It's the law !


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Dec 2013)

the_mikey said:


> I just want different bikes to suit different occasions!



+1 i could easily add another ............... several to my stable


----------



## SWSteve (13 Dec 2013)

I would say yes. The first bike I have personally bought is a Specialized Secteur, and that's off the roads now. I have replaced it with an Allez sport, but in a couple of years I may end up with some full carbon wonder bike. I'll see how I feel, as I love the idea of several bikes.


----------



## Cupra (14 Dec 2013)

I am still on my journey of turning what was 25stone of lazy smoking blubber to a healthy non smoker. I have lost a lot of weight and stopped smoking but I am far from my ideal.
Once I am there and hopefully part of a club doing the odd sportive I can see me wanting something lighter.


----------



## outlash (14 Dec 2013)

My current bike (Cannondale CAAD8) does me fine for the riding I do, but I like the idea of another bike that can have mudguards and a rack so it could be used for shopping/winter bike/out with the kids duties. 


Tony.


----------



## vickster (14 Dec 2013)

Once my steelie is built, I probably have everything I want...that said, I am fickle and like change and having new shiny things so you never know!


----------



## ianrauk (14 Dec 2013)

The window shopping never stops.


----------



## Doyleyburger (14 Dec 2013)

Cupra said:


> I am still on my journey of turning what was 25stone of lazy smoking blubber to a healthy non smoker. I have lost a lot of weight and stopped smoking but I am far from my ideal.
> Once I am there and hopefully part of a club doing the odd sportive I can see me wanting something lighter.


That's awesome mate....keep going


----------



## cyberknight (14 Dec 2013)

I always aspire to a higher spec bike but swmbo wants a new kitchen, in fairness its gotta be 20 years old .


----------



## Doyleyburger (14 Dec 2013)

I'm 6 months into cycling now and I will be treating myself to a boardman roadie just after xmas. Not sure weather to get the comp, road team or team carbon model. The first 2 have carbon forks anyway. Hmmm decisions (maybe I should start another thread )


----------



## cyberknight (14 Dec 2013)

Doyleyburger said:


> I'm 6 months into cycling now and I will be treating myself to a boardman roadie just after xmas. Not sure weather to get the comp, road team or team carbon model. The first 2 have carbon forks anyway. Hmmm decisions (maybe I should start another thread )


 I have a 2 year old comp, with sram and i always wish i had gone for the next model up, mine was on C2W and i was limited to the 1k but went for the at the time £800 bike.Nowt wrong with my bike and i have upgraded the wheels etc but if you can go with the best you can afford.

Boardmans are all cracking bikes and the £1300 model just got best on test in a cycling plus review .


----------



## Doyleyburger (14 Dec 2013)

cyberknight said:


> I have a 2 year old comp, with sram and i always wish i had gone for the next model up, mine was on C2W and i was limited to the 1k but went for the at the time £800 bike.Nowt wrong with my bike and i have upgraded the wheels etc but if you can go with the best you can afford.
> 
> Boardmans are all cracking bikes and the £1300 model just got best on test in a cycling plus review .


I totally agree, the boardmans seem to be great. I have filtered through so many articles and YouTube videos and there isn't really a bad thing to say about them. Haven't ridden one yet ! Hoping @Jason.T could help me out there lol. 
The next model up from yours would be the road team, is that right ??? Light weight frame although not carbon.?
Lots of low milage ones on fleabay ?


----------



## Smurfy (14 Dec 2013)

Deanno1dad said:


> Do we all aspire to a better spec bike?


I don't. I'm fairly happy with what I've got, and quite a bit of what I own would be considered 'old hat' by many people. 

[QUOTE 2818742, member: 9609"]No, I aspire to be still riding my beloved steelie in 20 years time





same setting as per my avatar, my favourite cycling route, and I aspire to be going up and down this hill in 20 years time too.[/quote]

Wow! That really is just beautiful! Which road is that?


----------



## cyberknight (14 Dec 2013)

Doyleyburger said:


> I totally agree, the boardmans seem to be great. I have filtered through so many articles and YouTube videos and there isn't really a bad thing to say about them. Haven't ridden one yet ! Hoping @Jason.T could help me out there lol.
> The next model up from yours would be the road team, is that right ??? Light weight frame although not carbon.?
> Lots of low milage ones on fleabay ?


Yes .
Although just to confuse you if i had the money to buy a bike outright i would maybe look at a cannondale caad 10 or synapse but i know the baordmans geometry suits so if i had 2k...
http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/category/bikes/road/product/review-boardman-slr90-12-46223/


----------



## cyberknight (14 Dec 2013)




----------



## Doyleyburger (14 Dec 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Yes .
> Although just to confuse you if i had the money to buy a bike outright i would maybe look at a cannondale caad 10 or synapse but i know the baordmans geometry suits so if i had 2k...
> http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/category/bikes/road/product/review-boardman-slr90-12-46223/


Beauty


----------



## Doyleyburger (14 Dec 2013)

cyberknight said:


>



Wanna sell ha ha . That's gorgeous mate.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Dec 2013)

No but I do aspire to upgrade it's wheels


----------



## cyberknight (14 Dec 2013)

I am officially in trouble, swnmbo has seen this thread about me wanting to spend money ....


----------



## Jason.T (14 Dec 2013)

Doyleyburger said:


> I totally agree, the boardmans seem to be great. I have filtered through so many articles and YouTube videos and there isn't really a bad thing to say about them. Haven't ridden one yet ! Hoping @Jason.T could help me out there lol.
> The next model up from yours would be the road team, is that right ??? Light weight frame although not carbon.?
> Lots of low milage ones on fleabay ?


You can take it for a ride if you clean and polish it after lol, next time we go out you can have the privalage of riding it


----------



## Smurfy (14 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2821866, member: 9609"]I sure you can work it out from this google street view link

plans are in do decimate this place with giant wind mills :-([/quote]
Thanks for the link, you really do have some great routes there, will put it on my list of roads to ride. I agree, a windfarm there would be truly awful.


----------



## tjones (14 Dec 2013)

I have 3

Cheap cheerful Chinese bike for anything under 2 miles (trips to town and light amounts of shopping so if it gets stolen I don't care)

Specialized Hardrock 29er – I love this bike

A second hand 80's Peugeot road bike (While I decide what to do on the road riding front)

I would like a fixie so for me I guess it would be n+1


----------



## marcusjb (14 Dec 2013)

My aspirations are currently around finding a bike for going to the shops on, that can live outside, has flat pedals and really doesn't matter if it gets stolen. I have a nominal budget of £50-100. It is very hard to find something I will be happy with! First time I have aspired to something that costs less than a pair of decent tyres.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Dec 2013)

I spent ages (too long possibly) choosing the right bike for me. I bought it to last a long time and it will do me just fine. End of the day it's the thing that enables me to cycle and help stay fit. Long ago I stopped lusting for new things. It wasn't just the bankers you know........


----------



## Herbie (14 Dec 2013)

Deanno1dad said:


> Just wondered about what is the general concensus regarding aspirations and working up to the dream bike.
> 
> My scenario is about 6 years ago I purchased a Giant Hardtail to get fit £200 ish..It did the trick and 3 years later I noticed my road riding was more a love and went for a Scott Hybrid £600 ish but got a good part ex on the first bike.
> Then the scenario of Road bike envy kicked in..Now have a GT roadie £800 ish and sold the hybrid to fund it.
> ...


 
I'm very happy with my bike...I can admire other other ones but my one ticks all my boxes and I won't be upgrading


----------



## VamP (15 Dec 2013)

ColinJ said:


> The thing is - unless you have been an elite athlete, there is probably a lot of room for improvement. You could offset most (if not all) of the decline due to ageing by workng at it. I know somebody in his 70s who still races, and does pretty well.
> 
> Obviously, if you live long enough, old age will eventually get to you. I will be happy if I can do what I am doing now when I am 85!



Exactly. We have the over 70s national TT champ in our club. He's faster than me


----------



## ufkacbln (15 Dec 2013)

I now tend to find that it a new use that drives my purchases most are then equipped to the same level.


----------



## stevey (15 Dec 2013)

Started cycling in march to loose weight and get fit and see if i would get on with road cycling (Love it as it happens ), so i purchased an entry level raleigh revenio 1 to get started like the bike but will definetly be looking to upgrade next year to what.... Not sure as yet.


----------



## I like Skol (15 Dec 2013)

Not read the full thread but my opinion for what it's worth.

I have ABSOLUTELY no interest in carbon. My aluminium hardtail MTB is XT equipped because I trust it with my life, if it breaks, I am at risk of serious injury and I feel I push it to it's limits. My aluminium road bike is 9spd Tiagra, if I ever had to replace it I would probably choose current Tiagra or if feeling flush might step up to 105 but definitely haven't any desire or need to do so. The bike I do probably 70-80% of my mileage on is an aluminium hybrid. Started life with mostly Deore (M590?) components but I have upgraded wheels and disc brakes to XT as the rims/spokes of the original wheels were problematic and the Tektro brakes were utter pants.

All these bike perform brilliantly and are completely 'fit for purpose'.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Dec 2013)

If I want a bike I will buy it.

I'm very lucky that I'm in a position that I can do that.

Experience tells me that I am only as good as fast as my legs can pedal so I'd currently find it hard to justify (in my head) to aspiring to a better bike.

I'm tight git (well, in so much as I'd rather spend money on family than myself) and will just upgrade stuff as I go along.

A TT bike might be nice, but if I buy one I need to do TT's


----------



## mustang1 (15 Dec 2013)

I bought basic bike thinking I'd use it for a year, two max, and then swap it for an S-Works bike. 7 years later, I'm still on the same bike. I've got other bikes now but the original bike is still my favourite and most widely used. I like the cheap components that I dont need to maintain too much, instead, I just buy new, cheap, components and replace the worn out items.

It's a cheap alloy road bike so I dont care if it gets scratched, if fits fine, I'm accustomed to it. I also have an expensive (for me) bike, a super six, which still sits there with just 11 miles (delivery mileage) on the clock and is exactly one year old this month. When I last rode it, I recall it being a great riding bike, and if I use it more, I'll learn to love it. But right now, my heart calls for my oldest bike.


----------



## Bryony (16 Dec 2013)

MontyVeda said:


> I'm of the mind set of, if i buy it, I'll use it 'til it doesn't work any more... hopefully I'll still be riding my trusty old P7 when i've retired
> 
> plus, i live in a flat... I've only got room for one... then again, a Brommy might fit


Me and my partner live in a 1 bed flat and we keep 4 bikes and 2 bike frames in it!! We always manage to find the room for anything bike related!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Dec 2013)

I only wish to replace my road bike (Triban 3). I'm wearing it out too quickly. There are very few original parts left after 15 months. nothing was replaced unless wrong sized for a woman (bars were too wide) or have been worn out. The only original parts left are the frame, forks, seat post, headset, brake callipers (soon to be replaced) and STI levers: everything else has been replaced inside 15 months of use. It was a very basic entry model bike at £299 because we didn't know if my dodgy left wrist would manage drop bars again. If I was to replace it, I would replace it with something designed to last much longer and see much more use. Otherwise my mountain bike (Spech Rockhopper purchased 2nd hand for less than the road bike) and my expedition bike (Thorn Nomad mk II) are great for what I use them for and I have no desire to replace them.

My only problem is I really need a tricross bike and I would love an audax bike - I know which one, but sadly what I buy for me, has to be bought twice, one for me and one for my OH because he cycles rather a lot as well.... but given storing 6 bikes is already proving to be a major headache, I can't see any likelihood of me getting an n+1 unless I have murdered my road bike completely...


----------



## Christopher (17 Dec 2013)

Sats, if the Triban frame is okay then why replace the whole bike? It looks like you will need new wheels and the entire transmission but surely that will all be much less than the cost of a new bike. Unless you need mudguards and a rack and the Triban 3 can't take them?


----------



## jowwy (17 Dec 2013)

Christopher said:


> Sats, if the Triban frame is okay then why replace the whole bike? It looks like you will need new wheels and the entire transmission but surely that will all be much less than the cost of a new bike. Unless you need mudguards and a rack and the Triban 3 can't take them?


i suppose its all according what sats is looking to buy really - transmission in its entirety can be expensive or relatively cheap and so can whole bikes


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (17 Dec 2013)

I aspire to a better bike, but not for performance, simply because I love engineering, I love to have mechanical products that demonstrate exceptional engineering ability.

I have some set criteria that I wish to meet, including mileage, hours ridden, events participated in etc, to make sure that I am cycling for the long term, if that is the case, then I will probably buy a Pinarello, probably something like this http://www.evanscycles.com/products/pinarello/fp-uno-carbon-tiagra-2013-road-bike-ec052217 though when I plan to buy, which is this time next year, I'll probably look at 2014 models as the 2015 ones are released.

It won't make me faster, it won't be any easier to ride I guess, the sole reason for wanting it is that I love the engineering of it, I love the design of the frame and the forks, and think they're fantastic looking bikes, and I can afford one.

I in no way aspire to a better bike for performance, only aspire for a better bike, because I like it, and I don't think people should need any more justification to buy something other than, they want to.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Dec 2013)

Christopher said:


> Sats, if the Triban frame is okay then why replace the whole bike? It looks like you will need new wheels and the entire transmission but surely that will all be much less than the cost of a new bike. Unless you need mudguards and a rack and the Triban 3 can't take them?


It already has had new wheels (fulcrum racing 7 CXs) and entire new transmission, bottom bracket, several new chains, new pedals twice, mudguards and pannier rack, brake blocks, all new cabling and outers... I'm sure there are other parts that have also been replaced (stem, bar tape twice...) but it is now easier to list the original parts than replaced parts. I just don't think they were designed to do the mileage I do on it and I am literally wearing it out!


----------



## MikeW-71 (17 Dec 2013)

Deanno1dad said:


> Just wondered about what is the general concensus regarding aspirations and working up to the dream bike.
> 
> My scenario is about 6 years ago I purchased a Giant Hardtail to get fit £200 ish..It did the trick and 3 years later I noticed my road riding was more a love and went for a Scott Hybrid £600 ish but got a good part ex on the first bike.
> Then the scenario of Road bike envy kicked in..Now have a GT roadie £800 ish and sold the hybrid to fund it.
> ...


It would be so easy to buy a new bike every year.

I did aspire to a better spec, but what I buy has to have value and if it's more expensive then it has to be worth the extra. When you're brand new to the sport/hobby you don't really know where that point is or what you really want from it.

What I've found from having 2 road bikes and an MTB is that there really is no need for most of us to spend megabucks. I could not afford to do so anyway. On the road bikes Tiagra and 105 both work great, 105 being nicer (the lever throw to get the shift is shorter) and I don't think I would get any benefit at all from Ultegra. The aluminium Defy rides great, the carbon Defy Advanced rides even better, and its lighter wheelset climbs better. Was it worth twice the cash over the Defy? I think so, yes. I also think that it's all the bike I will ever need.

The MTB is a similar story, I don't do as much off-road as on-road, so I didn't break the bank on it. Except for saddle/grips there's not much I would change really. I can't see me riding hard enough to justify a full suspension bike, so I'll probably just upgrade the fork in this one and leave it at that.

Of course if you do have megabucks and want to start with a £4k bike, go for it  You'd get a great bike for sure.


----------



## derrick (17 Dec 2013)

I'am happy with what i got, might do the odd upgrade or replace when worn out.


----------



## vickster (17 Dec 2013)

MikeW-71 said:


> It would be so easy to buy a new bike every year.



Oh indeed, it really is...and why stop at *a* new bike?


----------



## Cycleops (19 Dec 2013)

I think we all aspire to a better or upgraded bike, only natural if you have any interest in cycling. Just like the Tesco or Lidl shopper aspires to be a Waitrose one!


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (19 Dec 2013)

Cycleops said:


> I think we all aspire to a better or upgraded bike, only natural if you have any interest in cycling. Just like the Tesco or Lidl shopper aspires to be a Waitrose one!



Tesco shopper here, definitely don't aspire to be a Waitrose one


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Dec 2013)

Cycleops said:


> I think we all aspire to a better or upgraded bike, only natural if you have any interest in cycling. Just like the Tesco or Lidl shopper aspires to be a Waitrose one!



Presume that is TIC?


----------



## Boon 51 (21 Dec 2013)

One of the new carbon bikes with disc brakes and the new 22 speed cassette would do me just great?


----------



## malcermie (26 Dec 2013)

Perfectly happy with my Triban 3, no thoughts of replacing it but will change bits as they wear out. Certainly not going to spend mega bucks to save a few grams!! If I feel the need to drop a kilo it will be from my frame not the T3's!!!!


----------

